# Anfänger braucht hilfe zum PID Regler



## hubert (27 August 2004)

Hallo SPS Freunde.

Ich bin noch Anfänger in der Regelungstechnik und habe deshalb zum PID Regler ein paar fragen. 1. Was sagt die Integrationszeit beim I - Anteil aus, wenn z.B. 10 min als Integrationszeit eingegeben sind? Heißt das dass der Regler innerhalb von 10 Minuten seinem maximalen Stellgröße erreicht hat oder liege ich da etwa falsch. Wie sollte im Normalfall die Integrationszeit eingestellt sein relativ hoch oder relativ gering oder hängt das vom Anwendungsgebiet ab. 2. Was sagt die Differenzialzeit beim D-Anteil aus, wenn z.B. 1 min eingegeben wird? Kann mir eine zu diesen beiden fragen eine Antwort und Erklärung geben, währe euch sehr dankbar.

MfG
hubert


----------



## Ralf (27 August 2004)

Hatten sowas glaube ich schonmal.

Die _Nachstellzeit _ - Integrationszeit  ist eher ein Faktor denn eine Zeit, der beschreibt wie stark sich das Integrierverhalten des Reglers auf die Reglung auswirkt.

Die _Vorhaltezeit_ - Differenzierzeit beschreibt einen Vorgang wie beim Schießen auf bewegte Objekte, um welche Zeit muß man Vorhalten

Wir hatten hier schonmal sowas
http://www.sps-forum.de/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=994&highlight=regelung

Wenn trotzdem noch Fragen bestehen (oder sogar eine konkrete Problembeschreibung) wird Dir hier mit Sicherheit geholfen.

Gruß

Ralf


----------



## hubert (29 August 2004)

Hallo Ralf.

Habe mir die Antworten zum Link durchgelesen. Habe ober leider noch nicht verstanden was die Integrationszeit beim I Anteil und die Differenzialzeit beim D Anteil überhaubt über den Regler aussagen.

MfG

Hubert


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (29 August 2004)

Hallo Hubert,

es gab vor längerer Zeit mal einen Beitrag in diesem Forum, in dem jemand seinen Professor zitierte. Dieser Prof. hatte mit umgangssprachlichen Worten den I- und D-Anteil sehr verständlich umschrieben. Leider ist dieser Beitrag inzwischen irgendwie verschwunden.

Der P-Anteil ändert seine Größe proportional zur Reglerabweichung (Sollwert-Istwert).

Der I-Anteil (Integrationszeit=Nachstellzeit) reagiert auf die Regelabweichung träge. Regelabweichungen werden über der Zeit aufaddiert. Je größer die Integrationszeit ist, um so langsamer ändert sich der I-Anteil der Stellgröße. Der I-Anteil macht den Regler stabiler aber auch langsamer (träger).

Der D-Anteil entsteht durch die Änderung der Regelerabweichung über der Zeit und wird mit der Nachstellzeit multipliziert. Große Nachstellzeiten bringen somit große Änderungen der Stellgröße und u.U. Unruhe in die Regelung. Der unbekannte Professor verglich den D-Anteil mit der Beschleunigung eines Fahrzeuges, "Der D-anteil gibt für einen Moment soviel Gas dass Benzin aus dem Auspuff tropft" (frei nach Onkel ;-) ).

Die Reglerparametrierung ist immer von der Regelstrecke abhängig!

Gruß, Onkel


Nachtrag 29.08.2004, 11:00h
Der oben erwähnte Beitrag existiert noch! Einfach mal nach "Sprit" oder nach "Hubert" suchen.


----------



## Ralf (29 August 2004)

N’Abend

Nachdem ich gerade einem Aufregerthema entstiegen bin, sende ich mal eine kurze Beschreibung, über das Verhalten eines PID-Reglers.

Der Proportionalanteil
Ist die ‚einfachste’ Größe der Reglung. Proportional zur Abweichung zwischen Soll und Istwert wird die Gegenwirkung (der Stellgrad) bestimmt.
Angenommen Du sitzt in ´ner Kneipe, am Tresen neben Dir eine beischlafwürdige Frau, Du rückst vorsichtig näher, wärend Näherung von 50 auf 45cm rückt diese mit bis auf 1cm/min ansteigender Gechwindigkeit von Dir ab; Du veränderst den Abstand schlagartig auf 40cm, die Abrückgeschwindigkeit ändert sich auf 2cm/min ->
Klarer Fall ein P-Verhalten der Frau!

Der Integralanteil
Wenn über eine Zeit eine Regelabweichung besteht wächst die Gegenwirkung
Dieselbe Kneipe, derselbe Tresen, dieselbe beischlafwürdige Frau: Du wechselst diesmal den Abstand schlagartig von 50cm (Soll) auf 40cm, die Frau scheint zuerst nicht zu reagieren, sie rückt aber (da sie sieht, der ist ihr zu lange ‚auf der Pelle’ spürbar ab.
Klarer Fall ein I-Verhalten der Frau!

Der Differentialanteil
Wenn die Regelabweichung sich rasch ändert wächst die Gegenwirkung
Dieselbe Kneipe, derselbe Tresen, dieselbe beischlafwürdige Frau: Du änderst Deine Position ganz langsam (der Prozeß zieht sich über mehrere klardefinierte Pils-vom-Fass-Längen hin Deinen Abstand von 50cm auf 45cm, kaum eine Stellgradänderung erfolgt. Nun gehst Du zu einer schnellen Änderung von 45 auf 25cm über innerhalb von max 0,1 Pils-vom-Fass-Längen, die beischlafwürdige Frau ändert ihre Position um ca. 80cm, Wegen zuviel Pils-vom-Fass wagst Du einen kurzen Griff in die Intimzone der beischlafwürdigen Frau, sie schallert Dir einen, und wechselt die Kneipe.
Klarer Fall ein D-Verhalten der Frau!


Das Ganze soll kein dummer Scherz sein, sondern nur ein anschauliches Beispiel von Regelungstechnik!


----------



## Rayk (29 August 2004)

Hallo,

eine einfache Beschreibung des PID Verhaltens bezogen auf das Fahrverhalten: (von Onkel Dagobert schon erwähnt) 

D-Anteil:  	KickDown Es wird also erstmal voll der Sprit eingespritzt und der tropft teilweise unverbrannt aus dem Auspuff
P-Anteil:	Hat die Karre die Reibung überwunden
I-Anteil:	nimmt man den Fuß zurück und tritt mit steigender Geschwindigkeit wieder weiter durch bis einem die Geschwindigkeit zusagt

Mfg. Rayk


----------



## Ralf (29 August 2004)

Im digitalen Regler sieht das ungefähr so aus

Mathematisches Modell des I-Anteils:
Y:	Stellgrad
w:	Sollwert
x:	Istwert
Ki:	Integrationskonstante
Tzycl:	Zykluszeit	(Konstant!!!!)
Tn:	Nachstellzeit
Tv:	Vorhaltezeit
Kp:	Proportionalverstärkung
(das x heißt multiplizieren, xx potenzieren, es ist verdammt schwierig hier Formeln unterzubringen)

Intergralsatz:
Yinteg	= Ki x Integral_von_0_bis_jetzt(w-x)dt
Das ist ja nun fürs Digitale nur näherungsweise zu bestimmen
Man macht also
Yneu	= Yalt + Ki x (x – w) x Tzycl		Wobei man im praktischen Y nach oben und unten begrenzt
Mit
Tn	= Tzycl / Ki				erhält man
Yneu	= Yalt + (x – w) x (Tzycl)xx2/Tn
Differentialsatz
Ydiff	= Tv x d(x-w) / dt			bei konstantem w kann man das ‚–w’ weglassen
Also:
Ydiff	= Tv x ((x – w)neu – (x – w)alt)/ Tzycl
Für PID wird daraus also
Ypid	= Kp ( (x-w) + Yint_alt + (x – w) x (Tzycl)xx2/Tn + Tv x ((x – w)neu – (x – w)alt)/ Tzycl)

_Ich schreib das morgen noch mal neu und stell es als PDF ein, sieht ja echt zum kotzen aus und ist so auch nicht einfach verständlich_


----------



## Oberchefe (29 August 2004)

Jetzt mal eine dumme Frage, kenne mich mit Siemens praktisch überhaupt nicht aus: gibt es da kein Autotuning für die PID-Befehle?
Bei Rockwell nehme ich die Software RsTune und mache ganz bequem Autotuning meiner PID-Befehle (beispielsweise im PLC5).


----------



## Ralf (29 August 2004)

Habe das ganze mal ins Word geschrieben gescannt und hier eingestellt, PDF folgt morgen (sieht ja immer noch besch...en aus)


----------



## Ralf (30 August 2004)

Jetzt haben wir's auch als pdf

Hab meinen Beitrag mit der png Grafik daher gelöscht

irgendwie haut was nicht hin..
ich arbeite dran
... Irgenwas klappt da nicht
... Hab mir jetzt ein bisschen Webspace 'geborgt'
http://www.hans-runkel.de/qqq/PID2.pdf

@Markus  :?:  :?: Hast Du 'ne Ahnung, warum das mit der pdf als Attachment nicht klappen will :?:  :?:


----------



## hubert (30 August 2004)

Hallo SPS Freunde.

Danke für die super Erklärungen zum PID Regler und auch danke an Ralf für die Fomeln zum PID Regler. Dank euch ist mir der Zusammenhang zwischen den  drei Reglern klarer geworden, denn Rest werde ich durch praktische Übungen noch besser verstehen. Ich habe aber leider noch eine paar kleiner fragen, die ihr mir sicher beantworten könnt. 1. Warum ist die die Integrations- und die Differenztialzeit in Minuten angegeben? Diese Zeitangabe sagt ja nicht aus das der Regler nach dieser Zeit seine maximale Stellgröße erreicht hat. 2. Zu Ralf's Fomel: Was bezeichent das d und dt in der Formel für die Differentialzeit ydiff = Tv * d(x – w) /dt. 3. Was für eine Wert hat  Ki in der Formel: Tn = Zyklel / Ki. Das währen momentan alle meine Fragen. Könnte ihr sie mir bitte beantworten. Danke im Voraus und noch eine schönen Tag.

MfG

hubert[/u][/list][/b]


----------



## Ralf (30 August 2004)

Die Sache mit den Zeiten hat sich wohl mal so eingebürgert. Gerade beim I Anteil wäre meines Erachtens das von Dir angesprochene Ki die bessere Beschreibung / findet man gelegendlich als Integrationskonstante und endspricht bei der numerischen Integration der Integrationszykluszeit / Nachstellzeit. Ki ist also dimensionslos.
df(x)/dt ist einfach die erste Ableitung nach der Zeit,  also z.B. bei Temperaturänderung der Temperaturgradient, bei Abstandsreglung (s.o.) die Geschwindigkeit


----------



## Zottel (30 August 2004)

hubert schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Warum ist die die Integrations- und die Differenztialzeit in Minuten angegeben? Diese Zeitangabe sagt ja nicht aus das der Regler nach dieser Zeit seine maximale Stellgröße erreicht hat.
> 
> 
> > Doch das tut sie: Wenn am Integrator die maimale Regelabweichung anliegt. Oder anders gesagt, nach der Nachstellzeit ist die Ausgangsgröße des reinen Integriergliedes um den Wert der Eingangsgröße größer.
> ...


----------



## chivas (30 August 2004)

hallo,

etwas spät, aber  vielleicht hilfts ja den ein oder anderen

Unter folgendem Link 
http://www.simapp.com/downloads.php
kann man eine Demosoftware zum Simulieren  für regelungstechnische Anlagen downloaden. Eignet sich gut um Reglerverhalten und Einstellungen kennenzulernen!

mfg chivas


----------



## Ralf (30 August 2004)

Vielen hilt es schon, sich einmal anzuschauen, wie man Regler elektronisch realisieren würde
http://www.hans-runkel.de/qqq/PID_OPS.pdf


----------



## Roccom1910 (22 Juni 2017)

Hallo Ralf,

wäre es möglich dieses PDF nochmal online zustellen?

besten Dank


----------



## GLT (22 Juni 2017)

Dürften die allg. bekannten OPV-Schaltungen sein, wie sie zuhauf in Fachbüchern und auch im Inet zu finden sind.


----------



## Roccom1910 (22 Juni 2017)

hätte es mir halt gern mal angeschaut...


----------

